# Opera 10.51 hat Probleme mit Youtube-Videos



## Löschzwerg (15. April 2010)

Seit geraumer Zeit scheint es vermehrt zu Problemen mit dem Opera 10.51 und dem Abspielen von Youtube-Videos zu kommen. Dabei erhält der geneigte Opera User die Youtube-Meldung _"Old Flash? Upgrade!"_. Diese Meldung bleibt trotz Update des Adobe Flash Player bestehen und verhindert somit das Abspielen von Videos. Dieses Problem scheint sich derzeit lediglich auf Youtube zu zeigen.
Böse Zungen vermuten hier einen Zusammenhang mit den Google/Youtube Html5-Experimenten und dem lizenpflichtigen H.264 Video-Codec. Modzilla und Opera hatten Google hierzu in der Vergangenheit heftig kritisiert und für den offenen/lizenzfreien Theora-Codec (OGG Format) plädiert. 

Opera User haben derzeit die Möglichkeit mittels eines Java Scriptes die Update Abfrage zu umgehen. 


```
1. Extras->Einstellungen->Erweitert->Inhalte
2. JavaScript-Optionen anklicken
3. Das User-JavaScript-Verzeichnis aufrufen(Falls noch keins angeben ist, bitte Verzeichnis selber auswählen)
4. Mit dem Editor eine Textdatei mit folgendem Inhalt erstellen:

// ==UserScript==
// @name        YoutubeProtectionRemover
// @include     http://www.youtube.com/*
// @description Removes lame protection on YouTube
// @copyright 2010, Snap
// ==/UserScript==

window.opera.addEventListener(
'BeforeScript',
function (ev){
ev.element.text = ev.element.text.replace("yt.flash.update(swfConfig, forceUpdate);","");
},

false);
//end

5. Irgendwo abspeichern
6. Diese Datei umbenenen in "YoutubeProtectionRemover.js"
7. Diese Datei in das User-JavaScript-Verzeichnis kopieren
```

Quellen:
1)
2)


----------



## Shi (15. April 2010)

Ich benutze Opera 10.51 und habe von dem Problem noch nie gehört und habe es auch selbst nicht


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. April 2010)

Gestern hatte ich auch noch keinerlei Probleme, seit heute geht jedoch nix mehr und auch anderen scheint es so zu ergehen. 

Auf Youtube tut sich in letzter Zeit aber eh ziemlich viel, wird vermutlich eine kleinere Anpassung sein welches dieses Problem verursacht.

Der workaround funktioniert tadellos, wer also das genannten Problem stößt hat hiermit die Lösung.


----------



## Mhytriel (15. April 2010)

Einmal Opera nach Updates suchen lassen und danach Youtube neuladen hilft auch, selbst wenn Opera keine Updates findet 

MfG Mhytriel


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. April 2010)

Gestern hat ich keine Probleme, seit heute steht bei mir "Go upgrade!" <.< son scheiß


----------



## ZoraxX (15. April 2010)

Danke Mhytriel... hatte auch seit gestern dieses Problem mit Opera und Youtube. Hat wirklich geholfen eine 'Updateprüfung'  Ich hoffe nur dass das Problem somit auch langzeitig behoben ist


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. April 2010)

Bei mir geht das nicht mit der Datei  ich muss doch beim "User-JavaScript-Verzeichnis" auf Auswählen und dann den Ordner wählen wo die .txt drin ist oder nicht


----------



## Thunderstom (15. April 2010)

Meine 10.52 hat damit auch Probleme zurzeit
Firefox kriegt wieder ne Chance


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (15. April 2010)

Year geht


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. April 2010)

hab das gleiche problem gehabt aber durch das workarround gehts wieder

echt ne sauerei von Youtube das die da irgendwas ändern was dafür sorgt das es mit Opera nich mehr läuft


----------



## Hatuja (15. April 2010)

Ich habe eben das Update von Opera 10 auf 10.51 gemacht und mal youtube getestet, bisher keinerlei Probleme. Mal sehen, wie es Morgen aussieht.


----------



## Astimon (15. April 2010)

Eingebettete Videos gehen, nur auf Youtube selbst funzt es nicht. Lustig^^


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (15. April 2010)

Mhytriel schrieb:


> Einmal Opera nach Updates suchen lassen und danach Youtube neuladen hilft auch, selbst wenn Opera keine Updates findet
> 
> MfG Mhytriel



Thank´s. That worked.

Habe in letzter Zeit auch Probleme mich mit Opera bei Google Mail einzuloggen. Benutzerdaten gebe ich ein und dann läd er einfach nur die Seite neu und ich darf wieder die Benutzerdaten eingeben.


----------



## Mhytriel (15. April 2010)

Hier noch die Patchnotes vom Operateam: Sitepatching - Special Youtube update


----------



## Chucky1978 (16. April 2010)

Habe dieses Problem ebenfalls seid(t) gestern abend. Habe schon meine Frau in Spe verflucht weil sie was rumgedingenst hatte und ich nicht mal auf der Bucht Artikelbeschreibungen lesen konnte.


----------



## Mr Bo (16. April 2010)

bei mir ist es auch gestern von jetzt auf eben aufgetreten 
*Danke für die News Meldung* , jetzt weiß ich das ich nicht alleine bin

*EDIT*

Problem gelöst, funktioniert alles wieder


----------



## Foetus (16. April 2010)

habe auch das problem bei youtube vor ca. 1 woche bemerkt. bei mir is es so: ein video anschauen geht, dannach geht keines mehr. opera neu starten und es funktionieren wieder videos, aber auch nur wieder eines. (?!?)

noch was ist mir aufgefallen bei der seite autoscout24. da gibts doch immer diese schönen bilderstrecken von den autos. das problem is nur, das erste bild (wo eigendlich das auto immer am besten präsentiert wird) wird nie angezeigt, ka warum, mitn firefox gehts. vl ist das noch jemanden aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Tony-S (16. April 2010)

Foetus schrieb:


> habe auch das problem bei youtube vor ca. 1 woche bemerkt. bei mir is es so: ein video anschauen geht, dannach geht keines mehr. opera neu starten und es funktionieren wieder videos, aber auch nur wieder eines. (?!?)
> 
> noch was ist mir aufgefallen bei der seite autoscout24. da gibts doch immer diese schönen bilderstrecken von den autos. das problem is nur, das erste bild (wo eigendlich das auto immer am besten präsentiert wird) wird nie angezeigt, ka warum, mitn firefox gehts. vl ist das noch jemanden aufgefallen ^^



Ach Opera hat genug Bugs und Darstellungsfehler - wollte das mal Dokumentieren, habs aber dann doch sein lassen, wie auch immer Opera nutz ich trotzdem sehr gern.


----------



## Foetus (16. April 2010)

Tony-S schrieb:


> Ach Opera hat genug Bugs und Darstellungsfehler - wollte das mal Dokumentieren, habs aber dann doch sein lassen, wie auch immer Opera nutz ich trotzdem sehr gern.


 
sollte nicht negativ gemeint sein. bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit dem opera. besonders opera link find ich sehr nützlich.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. April 2010)

Ich hatte gestern auch das Problem, aber seit heute geht alles wieder normal.


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. April 2010)

Ich habe auch das Problem, solange use ich einfach  Google Chrome.


----------

